# Small footprint boot for more playful/flexible board (Skate Banana)



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm on my phone so I will make this short. Center your boots and bindings on your board and post a picture of it so we can see how much over-hang you are taking about. Also, with your boots in your bindings on your board, tilt your board so that both the edge of the board and you toe are touching the ground. How extreme is that angle?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

There is no reason not to consider getting ladies equipment. If your that small, it might be better oriented to helping you progress quicker.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd replace the boots. Bindings will outlive a pair of boots, so my thinking is to replace the item that has the shortest lifespan. 

Now, if your boots fit well and are fairly new, I might replace the bindings instead since bindings have decent resell value while boots have virtually zero resell value.


----------



## persianninja (Feb 10, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> There is no reason not to consider getting ladies equipment. If your that small, it might be better oriented to helping you progress quicker.


Yep, my Ride Sage BOA boots are already ladies since I needed a pair of boots quick and snowboard shop didn't have my size in mens shoes... the problem with ladies boards are they are the same size as the 148N anyway, so the binding won't fit well that either.




Tatanka Head said:


> I'm on my phone so I will make this short. Center your boots and bindings on your board and post a picture of it so we can see how much over-hang you are taking about.


K I'll check late tonight when I get home and post a pic for you.
Its literally the edge of bindings touching both ends. One snowboard guy said its alright, one snowboard guy said its not alright... Hence why i got a larger board so the bindings can actuallly be centered vs touchihg both edges. 
For my shoes to fit into the size Medium Flow bindings still feels hard sometimes, so wondering if I need to go up to Large and if Large bindings would fit the 149 specs (vs touching the edges like 148N+Medium did).


----------



## persianninja (Feb 10, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> I'm on my phone so I will make this short. Center your boots and bindings on your board and post a picture of it so we can see how much over-hang you are taking about.


Here you go Tatanka Head with some pics to show how close the binding comes to the edge (the right/back side slightly goes over the edge more since the angle is 12', the front/left side is 15' so it spaces out better and doesn't touch front edge as much):




































Tatanka Head said:


> How extreme is that angle?


When I bend the snowboard forward on its edge, the toe end of the shoe doesnt touch the ground till like 90 degrees. Guess its 'extreme', but i guess thats good that the toe doesnt touch the ground till an extreme angle, correct?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I wouldn't even trip on that at all.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Unless your euro carving that should be fine.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> I wouldn't even trip on that at all.


I don’t understand that comment (language wise :blush... but OP: try to imagine at which situation this toe overhang would actually affect you. A board is tilted a) when turning/carving or b) when traversing. 
Now with your setup, it takes 90° tilt till toes touch the ground. You'd need to be a damn good high-speed carver till you can tilt 90° in a carve and you'd need to be traversing super steep terrain till drag would be a topic. Thus: no worries (and I assume, that's what Tatanka was saying )


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Hey OP, as others have said, you're good.

That said, if you can get your hands on Flow's metal baseplates (instead of the nylon ones on the Fuse) you'll get the adjustability you need... to balance the overhang over both edges, that is. OTOH, it may take away from (or add to) the feel and ride of the board. :dunno:

Don't know if this is even doable, just guessing that Flow (for manufacturing efficiency reasons) would have standard sizes for their base plates that would be interchangeable throughout their whole product line.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> I don’t understand that comment (language wise :blush... but OP: try to imagine at which situation this toe overhang would actually affect you. A board is tilted a) when turning/carving or b) when traversing.
> Now with your setup, it takes 90° tilt till toes touch the ground. You'd need to be a damn good high-speed carver till you can tilt 90° in a carve and you'd need to be traversing super steep terrain till drag would be a topic. Thus: no worries (and I assume, that's what Tatanka was saying )


Trip out, tripping on acid, frieaking out, making a big deal, overreacting, being overly concerned, worried. 

Don't trip yo.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Trip out, tripping on acid, frieaking out, making a big deal, overreacting, being overly concerned, worried.
> 
> Don't trip yo.


Thanks! This makes more sense than what Leo had listed. 
And thanks for actually legitimating my excuse to frequent this site while at work - I book it as "English in use" lessons


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Haha yes, Neni, you assumed correctly. 

Aufgabe 1: Identify the forms of "trip" and "fuck" in the following sentences.

a) He didn't trip when he tripped while he was tripping. 

b) The boy didn't give a fuck and fucking fucked her when he was fucked up.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

K, let's try: He didn't freak out when he stumbled being high...?
I perfectly understand b) 

Here's a little German challange for you, Tatanka


----------



## persianninja (Feb 10, 2014)

K thanks guys. I'll keep my board and bindings then... 
Any recommendations for a small footprint boot that matches up with that combo (Skate Banana + Flow Fuse-AT) though? 
I remember it was always hard to get consistently into the Flows and be centered (setting it up once on the mountain is easy, like the setup for taking the pictures in this thread...
But then the next time I try to get into the binding, its never as easy to get in as i feel like they are supposed to be.
I always end up loosening the 2 buckles in front to allow more of the boot to come to the front (for centering), then re-tightening them... 
and then on the next snowboard run, I try to put my foot into the binding and its not centered again and more 'back' so repeat above steps to get centered.

So i assume its my boots that have a larger footprint trying to fit into a size Medium binding maybe? Any recommendations?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Ride boots have a pretty decent reduced footprint. I wear Rides (size 12)and their footprint was the smallest of all boots I've tested. I only tried about 5-7 boots, and 2 of those were different Ride styles.

Your boot size is on the cusp of binding sizes. There is a different school of thought as to which is better, sizing up or down. Which school of thought do you want to belong to, and why? It boils down to your preference.

I can't really speak on the Flow bindings because I don't ride them, but I will anyways. I've heard that the 2014 flows have made improvements on the strap setup, but through design they can be a bit more difficult to step into due to a narrower entry in the rear. This is all what I've been told by a friend at a shop. This doesn't sound like your problem...or maybe it does. 

Perhaps your boots are loosening up after the first run causing your problem to happen. Maybe try every possible entry method (foot angle in, toe height and heel height variations) at home until you can get a perfect fit on a consistent basis. If that doesn't work then head to a shop and start trying out new bindings and or boots. Or buy online and repeat all of these steps until it all works.



Thanks for that video, Neni. It will be shared, hahah.


----------



## persianninja (Feb 10, 2014)

> Your boot size is on the cusp of binding sizes. There is a different school of thought as to which is better, sizing up or down. Which school of thought do you want to belong to, and why? It boils down to your preference.


Thanks for that advice... I might lean towards the larger binding camp. In theory, I'd like as tight as a fit to my boot with the Mediums... but just seems so hard so may try a Large to try out. May get a Union Contact Pro... Heard its a loose/playful/buttery feel (since the way it contacts the board allows for more flex in the binding or something like that) that would go well with the Skate Banana.


----------

